# Skid steer truck tires



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

has anybody used truck tires like 235/85/16 on skid steer for snow how do they hold up and what kind are you guys using brand and tread ( mud ,m/s or a/t) thanks


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

exclusive said:


> has anybody used truck tires like 235/85/16 on skid steer for snow how do they hold up and what kind are you guys using brand and tread ( mud ,m/s or a/t) thanks


Lots of guys are using tall skinny truck tires with good results, I don't but you will get the answer you are looking for when someone chimes in. Good Luck


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Get a M/S and make sure its weight rating is plenty sufficient. For a machine with 12-16.5 oem tires, get a tire that is about 3in narrower & 2-3in taller. For 10-16.5 oem, get 2-3in narrower and 2-3in taller. 
If your running a fixed pusher (pusher that doesnt have a floating hitch/plate design of sorts), just go with the narrower dimension & keep the same height as oem.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

22.5 truck tires from Westside Tire. Night & day over stock tires. Third season now and hardly any wear.


----------



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

I just found rims that will fit the skid for 16 inch tires and I plow a tire shop so I usually get paid in tires lol so I was figuring put so LT tires on the rims do you guys think they will hold up and would a a/t do the trick


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mr. Jon said:


> 22.5 truck tires from Westside Tire. Night & day over stock tires. Third season now and hardly any wear.
> View attachment 169122


Are them okay in the dirt or do you switch them out?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I run cooper but they stopped making the ones I used and newer ones not holding up great 2 seasons in 
But yes well worth doing it


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

FredG said:


> Are them okay in the dirt or do you switch them out?


I switch them out.


----------



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

What tires do you think will work well in a L/T tire


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Mr. Jon said:


> 22.5 truck tires from Westside Tire. Night & day over stock tires. Third season now and hardly any wear.
> View attachment 169122


The wheel centers look large like they are mounted to an A300 (you have one listed in your sig). Do you have them mounted on an A300? I have always wanted to get away fro chains but most threads regarding this are for the conventional skids and not A300. Can you post a link for this tire? Are those Bobcat rims or other (assuming that they fit the A300)?


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

DGODGR said:


> The wheel centers look large like they are mounted to an A300 (you have one listed in your sig). Do you have them mounted on an A300? I have always wanted to get away fro chains but most threads regarding this are for the conventional skids and not A300. Can you post a link for this tire? Are those Bobcat rims or other (assuming that they fit the A300)?


Yes it's an A300. Tires & rims came together all mounted from Westside Tire http://westsidetire.net/ You can't order online, just give them a call they're very friendly & helpful.


----------



## Trimstar (Oct 30, 2016)

I run 235 x85 x16 maxxis buckshot .
In one photo is my first set ran for 2 winters I had studs in them and 2nd year on them had few complaints so this year I bought a new set . You can't tell or see much wear on first set


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Any idea where to find rims.. i have a gehl 6635 dxt.. i bought a 6' express box with pull back bar and wen in backdrag mode the bottom shoes scraped and cut a hole in my dam tire. Design flaw or not? Either way i need 2 new front tires and figured mine as well go this route.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

iceyman said:


> Any idea where to find rims.. i have a gehl 6635 dxt.. i bought a 6' express box with pull back bar and wen in backdrag mode the bottom shoes scraped and cut a hole in my dam tire. Design flaw or not? Either way i need 2 new front tires and figured mine as well go this route.


Westside Tire


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Mr. Jon said:


> Westside Tire


Didnt realize u got them in jersey.. i guess they ship.. ill call them


----------



## Trimstar (Oct 30, 2016)

iceyman said:


> Any idea where to find rims.. i have a gehl 6635 dxt.. i bought a 6' express box with pull back bar and wen in backdrag mode the bottom shoes scraped and cut a hole in my dam tire. Design flaw or not? Either way i need 2 new front tires and figured mine as well go this route.


Why with a 6ft box .
On ebay look up skidloader wheels 16" they gone up since I bought mine


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Not cheap eh.. with shipping like 17 hundo


----------



## Trimstar (Oct 30, 2016)

iceyman said:


> Not cheap eh.. with shipping like 17 hundo


What tires you looking for those 22 won't fit your gehl no clearance at the back.
16"wheels cost 400 or so then go local tire dealer pick up set of 235x85x16 tires all said done you have grand in the setup


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

iceyman said:


> Not cheap eh.. with shipping like 17 hundo


Yeah I paid 2k shipped to NJ. Third winter with them so far and hardly any wear. Totally worth it.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Just go to any local shop why pay shipping.
I got mine from davids tires near Totowa


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Glad I live close enough to farm county, you can find them around $1200 a set around here for 19.5" recaps with snow tread on rims.......


----------



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

I got my 16 inch wheels from southwest wheel in Texas they shipped 5 rims for 459.00 the reason I'm going this route with the 16 inch wheels and not a 19.5 because I plow a tire shop and he pays me in tires so it's just my time and the rim investment so if it doesn't work for me I'm not out a lot of money


----------



## IslandSnowManagement (Jan 18, 2017)

What's the bolt pattern on a 

New holland L218
Or 
Bobcat 753


----------



## Polarsnowfighter (Mar 23, 2018)

sweet rim and tire combo


----------



## sandy686 (16 d ago)

Old thread but hoping someone might know where a guy could order truck wheels for an A300 in Canada. Only looking for the wheels


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

sandy686 said:


> Old thread but hoping someone might know where a guy could order truck wheels for an A300 in Canada. Only looking for the wheels


Westside Tire I got wheels for my A300 from them shipped to NJ https://www.westsidetire.net/


----------

